# Glo Health Insurance: Experience whith this company good/bad/indifferent?



## jb81 (13 Jun 2013)

Hi There

Was just wondering if anyone has had any experiences ( good bad or indifferent ) with GLo Health Health INsurance Plans.

They are offering a deal whereby children go free up to their 3rd birthday or to the renewal date after. Sort of sounds too good to be true.

Any information would be great

Thanks
JB


----------



## toby2111 (2 Jul 2013)

I'm also interested in this.My health insurance up on 1st August(with Laya Aspire) and I'm tempted to switch to GloHealths Better Plan,especially as my 6 month old is free until 3,effectively saves about €350 per year,over €1000 in the 3 years.Any hidden catches with this??


----------



## finnegan101 (5 Sep 2013)

hiya, as a financial advisor, i had thought glohealth seemed like the way forward, but unfortunatley on closer inspection of their policies, there are some hidden clauses. These include their refusal to cover certain cancer treatments that other insurers cover. 

On approaching glohealth on this matter, all they commented on was that it was available to public health patients and go public !! 

To me that defeats the purpose of private health insurance! 

Maybe due to non expierance in the market, but it seems that alot of their staff are giving customers false information in relation to costs, procedures and regulations, up to and including false information in relation to increases in policies and pretending certain regulatory bodies are to blame. 

although you may have already made your decision on your policy, it is advisable to look carefully at the different catches companies have...
and having to pay 15% more for a policy with in a year!


----------



## emeralds (5 Sep 2013)

finnegan101 said:


> hiya, as a financial advisor, i had thought glohealth seemed like the way forward, but unfortunatley on closer inspection of their policies, there are some hidden clauses. These include their refusal to cover certain cancer treatments that other insurers cover.




Can you point me to those clauses?


----------

